# Photos of Spain needed



## tsharon

Hi. 
I have just written a guide to the various regions of Spain for a website. However I don´t have many of my own photos of Spain apart from Andalucía. Do any photographers have any attractive landscape photo´s I can use freely on our website to illustrate the guide? Also, if anyone has an balanced article about life in a particular area, town or village, I would be happy to include it. I don’t think I would be allowed to mention the website name but it’s nothing dubious, just a site about property in Spain.
Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina

tsharon said:


> Hi.
> I have just written a guide to the various regions of Spain for a website. However I don´t have many of my own photos of Spain apart from Andalucía. Do any photographers have any attractive landscape photo´s I can use freely on our website to illustrate the guide? Also, if anyone has an balanced article about life in a particular area, town or village, I would be happy to include it. I don’t think I would be allowed to mention the website name but it’s nothing dubious, just a site about property in Spain.
> Thanks


There are lots on my Flickr stream. You're welcome to use any you fancy, subject to acknowledgement.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alcalaina/


----------



## tsharon

Alcalaina said:


> There are lots on my Flickr stream. You're welcome to use any you fancy, subject to acknowledgement.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/alcalaina/


Thank you for your offer, unfortunately Flickr will not let me copy the pictures.


----------



## Alcalaina

tsharon said:


> Thank you for your offer, unfortunately Flickr will not let me copy the pictures.


You can download them or embed the link in your website. Click on the photo(s) you want then click the arrow in the bottom left-hand corner.


----------



## snikpoh

Alcalaina said:


> You can download them or embed the link in your website. Click on the photo(s) you want then click the arrow in the bottom left-hand corner.


Wow, what brilliant photos!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alcalaina said:


> There are lots on my Flickr stream. You're welcome to use any you fancy, subject to acknowledgement.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/alcalaina/


That's very generous of you Alcalaina


----------



## jimenato

snikpoh said:


> Wow, what brilliant photos!


Seconded.


----------



## Alcalaina

As far as I'm concerned they are there to be used, and the more people see them the better - especially the ones of my beautiful home town ALCALÁ DE LOS GAZULES. Hopefully they will encourage more people to come here!


----------



## AllHeart

Alcalaina, I adore your pictures. I've been immersed in them and am now glowing. There's one word for your pictures: Life. Thank you for your inspiration.


----------

